
Joint 3D Face Reconstruction - tonylemesmer
https://github.com/YadiraF/PRNet
======
superbatfish
The shortened HN title here is nonsensical.

In this context, "joint" means "together" or "at the same time". The work's
title, "Joint 3D Face Reconstruction and Dense Alignment", essentially means
"Face Reconstruction with simultaneous Dense Alignment". The HN title should
mention both parts, or remove the word "joint".

~~~
tonylemesmer
yep - my mistake.

------
mlboss
University of Basel has some nice project for 3d Modeling. They also have a
scala project for 3d face model construction using Gaussian Processes. All the
recent 3d modeling papers use Basel Face Model.

[https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/statistical-shape-
modell...](https://www.futurelearn.com/courses/statistical-shape-modelling/)

[http://gravis.dmi.unibas.ch/PMM/](http://gravis.dmi.unibas.ch/PMM/)

[https://github.com/unibas-gravis/scalismo-faces](https://github.com/unibas-
gravis/scalismo-faces)

------
pathartl
New meme?
[https://github.com/YadiraF/PRNet/raw/master/Docs/images/reco...](https://github.com/YadiraF/PRNet/raw/master/Docs/images/reconstruct.jpg)

------
matte_black
I just realized what this would be great for: Avatars in VR games. Snap a
photo or video of your face and have it put straight into your character
complete with animations. Excellent.

~~~
Voltage
Check out an iPhone app called AffdexMe. It turns a photo into an animated 3d
avatar in a few seconds.

I work in AR/VR and we are evaluating whether the iphone can be used for
decent facial capture.

~~~
tokyodude
Isn’t the answer already yes?
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i51CizUXd7A](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i51CizUXd7A)

I’d love to know what it’s short comings are vs other solutions

------
kpenc
Wonder why it's written in Python 2.7 and not 3?

~~~
mrtksn
In my experience with scientists, they just use the tools that know how to use
and have available. So maybe they just got the set-up for 2.7 on their
personal/work computers or maybe some tool/library is using 2.7?

------
tostitos1979
Nice project! I've been dabbling in DL for about a year (skimmed Stanford CNN
course, Silver's RNN course, Andrew Ng's old ML course, etc.). While I can
recreate basic stuff like MNIST, I don't feel like I can attack a problem like
Pose estimation yet. How long does it take? Is it about diving deep into a
single problem? Is it worth doing a nanodegree to shore up gaps?

------
athenot
I wonder if this can be extended for the whole body, so as to produce a 3D
scan of the skin, and measure the evolution of moles and skin issues.

~~~
polartx
>and measure the evolution of moles and skin issues

be still my heart!

------
debt
Only white people used as examples. Might be useful to literally diversify
your dataset.

~~~
jahewson
This is somewhat ironic given that all five of the paper’s authors are East
Asian.

~~~
TaylorAlexander
Fei Fei Li recently pointed out in a talk that if you search google images for
“grandma” you get very biased results. They’re all white grandmothers!

So it may be that the data sources the authors had are biased too. In any case
this is an issue that should be addressed.

~~~
jurjenh
That made me wonder about what would happen if google started grouping
concepts (eg words for grandmother in other languages will almost certainly
give you differing results) rather than words...

Possibly (probably) the cognitive load on people might lead to bad A/B test
results, but it would be a curious thing to explore - cultural bias would get
a bit of a beating I'd imagine.

------
codetrotter
Good READMEs are important and this is a great example of a good README. The
gif at the top alone instantly tells you a lot about what the project is
about.

------
ddtaylor
Looking through the repo, anyone help me find where they put the vertices data
that maps to image set?

------
bsenftner
Have at it, deep fake geeks...

